# I love my new setup! (2017 Scott Addict Gravel custom)



## Ellipsis415 (Apr 28, 2016)

I thought I would take this opportunity to introduce my baby's newest form: The Gravel Addict.

When I first bought my Addict Gravel I mainly had her set up as an all-road/road+/whatever bike, but recently I've made some significant changes to her component spec that have enhanced her functionality and changed her ride quality. I think it's a vast improvement.

My original parts spec was a Force 1 build with an E.13 9-44 cassette and an oval 40t Wolf Tooth ring, which I changed for a 3T Bailout 9-32 cassette and 34t ring up front. My old wheels were Tune hubs on Nextie i19 rims and I ran Hutchinson Overide 700x35 tires at 60psi. Original weight was 14.75 lbs.

When the new eTap AXS stuff came out I sold my Santa Cruz 5010 and bought a full groupset, paired with a set of EC90 SL cranks and a 36t Wolf Tooth ring that I customized to work with the SRAM flat top chain. In the back I'm running a 10-33 cassette. The new wheels are DT Swiss 240S straight pull hubs on Nextie i21 hookless ultralight 29" rims. I've switch the tires to Teravail Rutland 700x38 @ 40psi and I love the way it rides with the 20 less psi. My full accessory setup is a Garmin 520 with speed/cadence sensors, Speedsleev small handlebar bag, 2x Blackburn cages w/Whisky bottles, Cygolite Hotrod tail light, and a Silca Boa seat bag with mini ratchet and Topeak torque driver. In the handlebar bag I've got arm warmers, a mini pump, tire iron, Light & Motion Urban 1000, and a spare full size tube. I'm a professional mechanic so I like to have all the tools I need in case something goes wrong on the trail.

Current weight is 19.68 lbs (8,934.72 grams) with all accessories.

Anyway here she is.









Hope you all enjoy her. I certainly do!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice! It looks good man. What do you think of eTap AXS?


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Looks good. With all the discussion on gearing, I'm questioning...
What is your gearing speed range?
Will it go up a 7% grade mountain & what speed you top out pedaling at coming down?

i don't know if a 1x is going to be enough range for me.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

duriel said:


> Looks good. With all the discussion on gearing, I'm questioning...
> What is your gearing speed range?
> Will it go up a 7% grade mountain & what speed you top out pedaling at coming down?
> 
> i don't know if a 1x is going to be enough range for me.


1x drivetrains have enough gearing to do most anything … if you get the correct gearing.

I have SRAM Rival 1x11 on my Canyon … 42 front with a 10x42 rear. I start to feel like I'm spinning a bit at around 36 mph, but can go to 40 before coasting, however still have enough gearing to climb short 20% grades. If you need more low end, you can use a MTB cassette and go as wide as 10x52 if you really wanted to.

The only issue with 1x drivetrains is the jump between gears, which you don't notice much on gravel roads or trails, but will notice a bit more on the road.


----------

